# Twin foals?



## M.shepherd28 (29 June 2018)

Hi all, I have a mare thats dam is a twin. If I was to breed her is there a higher chance of her throwing twin foals as well?


----------



## TheMule (29 June 2018)

There is a genetic link to double ovulating but it need not be a problem if you scan the mare properly to detect and pinch twins


----------

